# Water Filtration Plant. Low Bradfield. Nr Sheffield.



## Silent Hill (Oct 8, 2012)

_The Water Filter Station was built in 1913 to purify water from Strines, Dale Dike and Agden reservoirs. It closed in 1995 when a new water treatment works was built nearby in the Loxley Valley. 







It now stands dilapidated and surrounded by hideous herras fencing which serves no purpose whatsoever as far as security is concerned.






It has a nice classical facade.






This is my second visit here, and almost 12mths apart. The graff seems to constantly change and
It's really had a battering since my last mooch. It now has some really bad and mindless tagging, but the more discerning artists however deserve some credit for their talents. Some of the superb art from my 1st visit has sadly been defaced or disappeared altogether.

I love this place. Such a nice relaxed environment to be in. I hope you enjoy.

............................

Peeling paint and natural decay..... Such joy.






Blueprints of the plant.






Symmetrical elegance...... Girder style.






Glass block heaven.






Some lovely light in here too.











Indoor gardening.






A few random shots.
















Some of the superb art.


























Now I know TeeJF fell in love with this lady! Sadly she now has only half a face. So this one's just for you in all her glory mate.






Thanks for looking........ And It's all been done with a Nikon 










_​


----------



## UEP-Wales (Oct 8, 2012)

Outstanding work as always mate!


----------



## Silent Hill (Oct 8, 2012)

Urbex-SW said:


> Outstanding work as always mate!



Cheers buddy


----------



## Wakey Lad (Oct 8, 2012)

I really liked it here, the graffitti is great, glad to see its not changed much. The same guy who owns this owns Loxley Chapel, nearby brickworks and Thornseat Lodge amongst countless other places. Strange guy, he just lets them just fall down. Cracking stuff fella


----------



## Silent Hill (Oct 8, 2012)

Wakey Lad said:


> I really liked it here, the graffitti is great, glad to see its not changed much. The same guy who owns this owns Loxley Chapel, nearby brickworks and Thornseat Lodge amongst countless other places. Strange guy, he just lets them just fall down. Cracking stuff fella



Yeah....I had heard about this dude  With this site being a prominent feature within the conservation area, and having architectural interest, it seems the council require at least some headway as to what the guy intends to do with it.


----------



## perjury saint (Oct 8, 2012)

*That peely corridor?! Mmmmmm, lovely...*


----------



## UrbanX (Oct 8, 2012)

Love it, some really lovely photos there! That art is crazy! You don't see muck like that in the UK! 
Cheers for sharing


----------



## Judderman62 (Oct 8, 2012)

nice one matey....that was a brilliant day...and I enjoyed the cider across the road after it  How fooking hot was it that day ?


----------



## Silent Hill (Oct 8, 2012)

Judderman62 said:


> nice one matey....that was a brilliant day...and I enjoyed the cider across the road after it  How fooking hot was it that day ?



We should have done that mooch naked mate! That's how hot our 1st visit was  And the pub was a most welcome sight.


----------



## Judderman62 (Oct 8, 2012)

have oft pondered a re-visit...must do it some day


----------



## Mike L (Oct 9, 2012)

Some of that Graffiti is superb, shame less talented yobs have defaced it.
Quite unlike any other water treatment plant I have seen (and I surveyed a lot a few years ago).


----------



## chapmand (Oct 9, 2012)

cracking suff!!!! some excellent shots, agreed some of the graffiti is awesome.


----------



## Silent Hill (Oct 9, 2012)

Mike L said:


> Some of that Graffiti is superb, shame less talented yobs have defaced it.
> Quite unlike any other water treatment plant I have seen (and I surveyed a lot a few years ago).



It is a shame indeed mate. Here are a few that have now sadly gone 

























​


----------



## krela (Oct 9, 2012)

The nature of graffiti is that it's transient. That's the whole point.


----------



## Silent Hill (Oct 9, 2012)

krela said:


> The nature of graffiti is that it's transient. That's the whole point.



That's true Krela. Nothing lasts forever


----------



## TeeJF (Oct 9, 2012)

Yeah... I did love that pic!


----------



## night crawler (Oct 9, 2012)

Brilliant some great art there.


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Oct 10, 2012)

OOO yes i like this place....ur shots really show off its fab artwork

nice warm light too, perfect....like the way some silverbirch saplings have sprouted up in a neat little straight line in one of ur shots, there must have been just enough of a strip of earth for them to take hold

Thanks for sharin ur mooch


----------



## flyboys90 (Oct 10, 2012)

The art work is just amazing,thanks for sharing.


----------

